# Post your city's amusement park



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

seems most cities have some kind of amusement park that runs thorugh the summer if not year round like the disney parks

Vancouver has Playland - its pretty crappy

the old wooden coaster


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*Tivoli *in Copenhagen (the worlds second oldest amusment park - the oldest is alo in Copenhagen and is called Bakken):
_Pics from flickr:_

*The main-entrance:*

















*Some amusements and more:*

























































*It's located in the middle of the city - here you can see the city hall tower in the background:*









*Around Christmas:*

















...the park isn't that big and there are that many wild amusements, but it's still a lovely park!:yes:


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

If you happen to be in Göteborg during summer its obligatory to visit the largest amusement park in the nordic countries:

Flashversion

http://www.liseberg.com/Liseberg/Engelska/Startsida.htm?strFlash=1

Html:

http://www.liseberg.com/Liseberg/Engelska/Liseberg+Island/Amusement+Park/Nöjespark.htm

Video:

http://www.liseberg.se/Liseberg/Svenska/Liseberg+Island/lisebergparken/Åkattraktioner/ak+kanonen.htm

Map


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen also have Bakken ( the oldest amusement park in the world )


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

nice they look much greener there ours - its just all asphalt - it is surrounded by what will be a nicer park one day but the amusement part itself is horrible


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

Malaysia, near Kuala Lumpur there's a theme park with casino on top of the mountains called Genting Highlands.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In HK we have 2 major ones

*HK Disneyland*









*Ocean Park*


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

toronto's biggest amusement park









































































an old map, not sure how many attractions are missing, but it looks like quite a few from what i remember...


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

In Vienna the amusement park is called "(Würstel)prater" often there is no differentiation made betweent he amusement park and the real park that is called Prater.









(The whole area between Nordbahnhof and Messegelände)

The best known attraction is the Riesenrad, ie the old ferris wheel. Its even the best known symbol of the whole city beneath the Stephans Cathedral. There are today larger ones (its only 60 meters high), but the Wiener Riesenrad is the oldes still existing ferris wheel in the world, and probably also one of the most famous one. Movies like "The third man" and one or two James Bond movies had important scenes in the Riesenrad. 











The Prater as such is not nearly as fantastic as those huge and modern theme parks, but it has its charm. Its a pitty that its huge history as one of the oldest still existing amusement parks is not used more as a strengh. But there are modernisation and a new park strategy ongoing that will focus on the rich history and transform the park into a amusement park with a historic theme. I am looking forward to see this coming really true.





































And the culinary institution of the Prater, the Schweizerhaus. No Prater without the Schweizerhaus.


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Well is not my city but the biggest in the country

*SIX FLAGS MEXICO CITY
*
SCROLL ------)


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Here is a more recent map of Paramount Canada's Wonderland.

http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pcw05mapjk5.jpg


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I have probably already mentioned, but I will say it again for this thread, Coney Island Amusement Park is around all year, but it is only open in the summer.


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

*In the Philippines: Enchanted Kingdom*


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

In Singapore there is a mid size them park called Escape.
It is not a very high profile destination.

http://www.escapethemepark.com.sg/

However, Universal Studios with new and unique rides is coming to Singapore in 2010 as part of the new Integrated Resort with casinos in Sentosa Island.:banana:


----------



## Geokioy (Mar 29, 2007)

In Athens (Greece), we have the "Allou Fun Park" and the "Kidom" for small children. Have a look in the following Internet site:
http://www.alloufunpark.gr/main.html


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

we also have Six Flags Great adventrue south of New York in Jersey as well


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

*Luna Park*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Steeplechase swimming pool, Steeplechase Park, Coney Island ca.1940*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Perth, for its size, actually has a pretty cool amusement park called 'Adventure World':


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey, guys please check out my vlog about the incredible Tokyodisneysea a Disney park like no other! Here I share with you my experiences at TOKYO DisneySea, the world's 4th most visited amusement park! Show you the main light show, the rides, talk about the prices of various items, so on and so forth! Don´t forget to drop a like, leave a comment, share and subscribe! Cheers  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHJObeL1h5U


----------



## Ahmad06 (Jan 27, 2007)

https://youtu.be/watch? V=6jzMlp71cAE


----------



## Ahmad06 (Jan 27, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jzMlp71cAE


----------



## Ahmad06 (Jan 27, 2007)

https://youtu.be/6jzMlp71cAE

Dubai Festival City


----------



## Urbanova (Apr 25, 2014)

An article I wrote about Disneyland (1955)









‘The happiest place on earth’ What we could learn from the design of Disneyland


Have you ever been in Disneyland? Why would people pay a lot of money to walk around in a theme park? It is because people want to be…




medium.com


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys please check out my vlog of one of Latin America's top 3 best amusement parks, BETO CARRERO WORLD in Santa Catarina, in the south of BRAZIL. My vlog includes incredible drone shots of BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ, the Dubai of South America, drone shots of the parks roller coasters, shots of me riding the park's main coasters such as the FIREWHIP ( inverted coaster) and the STAR MOUNTAIN, images of the main shows including the sword fights at EXCALIBUR, musicals such as ACQUA, the MADAGASCAR CIRCUS SHOW and A COWBOY'S DREAM, and incredible images of the HOT WHEELS EPIC SHOW which is one of the best shows in the world featured in amusement parks. The video premieres tonight OCTOBER 4th 2020, at 9pm (Brasilia time) 8pm (NYC time)! Please join me!  Set the reminder on youtube so that you don´t forget! Drop a like, leave a comment, share and subscribe!


----------

